# heres some more



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pics ,but you can see some new


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are great, Swede. I like the profile and the custom lips on the top ones.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Vince ! I will upscale a few for zanders our walleye & maybe for piles


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the body shapes. I bet that curve really gives them some wobble!


----------



## mcess (Jan 20, 2008)

Am new to this, are these airbrushed and how long to learn? Beautiful baits.


----------



## Swede (Jan 17, 2008)

first 5 lures is just cleared over bare wood the lures in second picture is airbrushed


----------

